# Free~Sorta Cut In Pot



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Does anyone in here use this paint?*


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Right on


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

You put paint in that? Sacrilege!


----------



## PrecisionPainting (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice, "hint" to the HO?


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

hmmm, I wonder how it would look to the HO if I showed up with a "new" pail every couple of days....


----------

